# Ahead of Its Time, The New Audi Q7 SUV Unveiled in Sydney



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi's long-awaited Q7 SUV will make its Australian debut at the 2005 Australian International Motor Show on 13 October 2005 just weeks after its international unveiling in Frankfurt.
Audi's new Q7 is the company's first large, upright SUV model that combines sportiness and versatility with sophisticated technology and effortless luxury. It is expected to significantly boost sales for the company in Australia following its September 2006 introduction.
Following its premiere at the 2005 Australian International Motor Show, the Q7 will embark on a packed schedule of international appearances as the vehicle is shown throughout the world, however its launch in Sydney in October will be the first time the vehicle is seen in the metal outside Europe.
When the Q7 is launched locally, two engines will be available including the company's exceptional V6 3.0 TDI powerplant and a high-performance V8 4.2 FSI petrol engine.
On the road the Q7 excels with the performance and driving dynamics of a sports car and its off-road capabilities are excellent in its category. Outwardly, the Q7 makes no secret of its dynamic qualities, whilst under the bonnet it has the technology to match – on any road and in all conditions.
Significantly, the Audi Q7 in its guise as the 'new performance SUV' from the creator of quattro, will be unveiled during the company's 25th Anniversary of quattro technology.
From a design standpoint, the Audi Q7 sets new trends. Characteristic Audi dynamism is reflected in the broad curve of the roof line and the distinctive high body surface in relation to the flat window area. The dynamic sweep of the front section and the powerful rear end with its sharply sloping D-posts fashion a coupé-like silhouette.


----------



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

I sure hope they bring one to the San Francisco Auto Show in November. I am not holding my breath.


----------

